# Thor: Love and Thunder - Neuer Film wird völlig übertrieben sein



## Darkmoon76 (12. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor: Love and Thunder - Neuer Film wird völlig übertrieben sein* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Thor: Love and Thunder - Neuer Film wird völlig übertrieben sein*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. April 2020)

Gut so! Alles ist besser als diese schnarchlangweiligen ersten beiden Thor Filme. Ragnarok ist für mich einer der besten Marvelverfilmungen.


----------



## solidus246 (12. April 2020)

In diesem neuen Film haben wir ein paar Zehnjährige gefragt, was in einem Film enthalten sein soll, und einfach zu allem Ja gesagt." Das dürfte eine sehr interessante Comic-Verfilmung werden.

krank...


----------



## Alreech (12. April 2020)

Kindisch passt zu Marvel-Thor.

Wer umbedingt "interessante" Comic Verfilmungen sehen will kann sich ja Sin City, 300, Watchmen, Road to Perdition, ect... anschauen.
Oder wenn es Götter sein müssen "American Gods" - zwar keine Comic Verfilmung, aber die Themen hat Gaiman ja schon in Sandman drin gehabt.


----------



## StarLazer0 (12. April 2020)

Das Thorfranchise ist oder war soweit völlig in Ordnung. Nur der dritte Teil war mitunter sehr bunt und schrill. Aber auch das war total im Rahmen. Portman hat ja auch eine Menge zum Film beigetragen - und Thor´s kann ja richtig, ich wollt gerade lustig schreiben, albern sein und argumentiert stets aus einer besonderen Perspektive, so ein Alt-Majestätisch-Moderner Style - der Anmacht.


----------



## steel2000 (12. April 2020)

Thor im dritten Teil > (Bis auf zwei lustige Stellen) zu albern
Thor in `Endgame` > unpassend zum Grundton des Films. Traf allerdings auch auf Hulk zu.  Dabei lag meine Befürchtung hauptsächlich darin, dass die Guardians - Crew allzu abgedreht daherkommt. Die sich aber besser denn gedacht einfügten.
Bis dahin fand / finde ich nämlich den Humor in den Marvel  - Filmen nämlich recht gelungen. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, ist bei Deadpol besser aufgehoben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2020)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gut so! Alles ist besser als diese schnarchlangweiligen ersten beiden Thor Filme. Ragnarok ist für mich einer der besten Marvelverfilmungen.


Naja, Thor 2 war in der Tat kein Glanzstück aus der Phase 2, aber der erste Thor war doch ordentlich... 
Hat immerhin den besten Marvel-Schurken eingeführt für den man dennoch für nen gewissen Grad Verständnis aufbringen konnte. Ohnehin war die Brüder-Beziehung Thor-Loki das Highlight dieses Films.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ... aber der erste Thor war doch ordentlich...



Ne, allein dieser Anfang... ich bin wohl nach einer halben Stunde eingeschlafen. Dieses unbeholfene Schauspiel zwischen Thor und Portman ist das Einzige, dass ich mit diesem Streifen in Verbindung bringe und das hat mir auf die Laufzeit des Films den Rest gegeben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. April 2020)

Mir gefallen die ersten beiden Thor-Filme wirklich gut. Der dritte war mir zu albern, aber gerade noch sehenswert. Den vierten werde ich mir dann wohl eher sparen. Ich habe ohnehin das Gefühl, die sind bei Marvel langsam über den Zenit.


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (13. April 2020)

Ich dachte schlimmer als der dritte geht nicht...aber bei der Ankündigung schwant mir übles


----------



## Wamboland (14. April 2020)

> In diesem neuen Film haben wir ein paar Zehnjährige gefragt, was in einem Film enthalten sein soll, und einfach zu allem Ja gesagt.



Hat ja schon bei Monster Trucks super funktioniert ^^ 

Over the top ist aber ok. Passt zu Thor und ich bin dafür (wenn es gut gemacht ist) immer zu haben


----------



## Spassbremse (14. April 2020)

Wenn man qualitativ hochwertige Unterhaltung produzieren möchte, ist es nie verkehrt, dazu die Meinung von 10jährigen einzuholen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. April 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn man qualitativ hochwertige Unterhaltung produzieren möchte, ist es nie verkehrt, dazu die Meinung von 10jährigen einzuholen.


Wenn der Film eine Katastrophe wird, können diese Kiddies in späteren Jahren ihre Entscheidung aber wenigstens peinlich berührt als "Jugendsünde" abtun.


----------

